# stock wheels



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

i have a 2012 brute 750 special edition and it has really nice rims can i put 28 silverbacks on the stock rims and clear front and back or do i need spacers.thks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you do all skinnies they should fit. Wides in the back might rub. I'm not sure. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i had 28" zillas skinny/wide on my stock rims.. with like zero offset lol. they were close to the tank but thats about it. i have silverbacks on my ITP rims now.. so i have offset...but you should fit them i think.. if not go buy some 1" spacers from your kawi/yamaha dealer.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mmm.. no dont buy them from the dealer. never buy anything from the dealer.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> mmm.. no dont buy them from the dealer. never buy anything from the dealer.


Agreed you will pay 3 times as much at the stealership.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I have 28 skinnies in stock rims and they clear just fine!!


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

do u have space in the rear to fit a 12 wide


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

No I think there only about 1" maybe 1 1/2"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You like the shocker I would say almost like your sponsored by it lol

the wetter the better


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Litenyaup said:


> No I think there only about 1" maybe 1 1/2"


r u saying that there is only 1 to 1.5 of clearance with your 10 wide tire.


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

well got the tires on and they fit great no rubbing at all. 28x12x12 rear and 28x10x12 front.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> You like the shocker I would say almost like your sponsored by it lol
> 
> the wetter the better


"swamp shocker crew"


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

cookgio said:


> well got the tires on and they fit great no rubbing at all. 28x12x12 rear and 28x10x12 front.


Post some pics!! Would love to see how they look!


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Here's a pic


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks very good!! How u like them?


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Love em i dont have a clutch kit yet but this brute doesnt even know they r on it my springs show up tuesday.


----------

